# Seussical Bookshelf



## tjbingha (Nov 28, 2012)

A few more pics


----------



## tjbingha (Nov 28, 2012)

And sorry guys, I have no idea why the pics show up like that...they do not show up like that when I open the files on my laptop.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Very interesting. What color/colors are you going to paint it?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I like it


----------



## tjbingha (Nov 28, 2012)

We are going to paint it a relatively bright blue...basically the color that matches the comforters and "Seuss letters" that spell his name out in the room.. We are still working on what color to paint the shelves...We may go with a few white shelves or different colored shelves (perhaps a green).


----------



## tjbingha (Nov 28, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> I like it


Thanks! I follow your threads and love the garage and house...very envious!

During my renovation last year (I have the NJ colonial as a project build on here - it was so busy I just never got tons of time to take pics) I promised Jess that if God ever let me finish the house renovation I would do some of the projects she wants to do :thumbsup: Turns out we finished, she *wants* me to build furniture to look crooked...now that I can handle!


----------



## tjbingha (Nov 28, 2012)

A few more pics I had...the second one is the "slats" portion that I started to get the bendy look on the sides...tedious but hopefully looks good in the end.


----------



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

Pretty cool looking. Looks like defying gravity


----------



## Ariadne (May 9, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice job! Thanks for showing us. It's the perfect combination of creative and useful.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Showed it to my wife....jaw dropped....she likes the open look.


----------



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

This following pic so far the best. The bookcase seems to defy gravity. Geez, i'm approaching 50 and can't believe the excitement within me when i view this pic...http://www.diychatroom.com/attachments/f49/89245d1410800963-seussical-bookshelf-full-shelves.jpg


----------



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

Okay, let's land back Earth via gravity. What's going to go on the two top shelves, being slanted has such...don't answer this...looks good...it's a logistic problem you and your family will ultimately solve in the course of time


----------



## tjbingha (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks guys for the kind words...

I do like it open as well but then we wouldn't be able to put anything on those top shelves! I also am curious to see how the "slat" sides are going to look when finished. It could look really cool and Seussical or it could look like bunch of boards nailed and glued in there, which would not make me pleased.

Once I get this thing moving again on Wed evening I will post some more pics of the side slat progress.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

curtd said:


> Okay, let's land back Earth via gravity. What's going to go on the two top shelves, being slanted has such...don't answer this...looks good...it's a logistic problem you and your family will ultimately solve in the course of time


If the sides are closed there is no reason you couldn't put books in there. While you're at it, build a bookend that fits the low weird corner and you won't need one for the other end! Lots of things. Boxed games, whatever.

Love it!


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

You know . . . that actually looks pretty darn good. 

Best part is that it doesn't really matter if your cuts are square or not :laughing:


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

It looks great! I was planning to make a similar shelf before our house imploded.... (no, not literally, well, kinda)

Here's the step-by-step that I found
http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=185817

And I'm wondering if this was your inspiration?
http://designthishouse.blogspot.com/2011/04/themed-nursery-dr-seuss.html


----------



## tjbingha (Nov 28, 2012)

_And I'm wondering if this was your inspiration?
__http://designthishouse.blogspot.com/...-dr-seuss.html_

Our inspiration was really just Jess loves Dr. Seuss. She googled some bookshelves and picked out the one she wanted.

I like that design, but we needed a bit more "practical" storage for our sons Junk. That bookshelf might not have provided the space we need.


----------



## tjbingha (Nov 28, 2012)

Here are a few more pictures of the "slats" (1 1/2 inch x 3/4 pine) that will enclose the sides. I finished one side. I had a fair share of "blowouts" when doing this. All in all there should not be as much sanding and wood filler as I initially anticipated.

Any suggestions on the best type of wood filler to use for this application?


----------



## spiragui (Jul 1, 2010)

This thing is great, can't wait to see the final result!


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

I don't know that I'd use filler, the normal expansion and contraction of the wood will probably crack it out pretty quickly. Maybe just sand and paint? It will probably look pretty smooth just with sanding.


----------



## tjbingha (Nov 28, 2012)

Hmmm....I think I have to use something in there to achieve that smooth look. Although the pictures make it look relatively "seamless", there are some cracks in between slats that need some attending to and that paint would simply not be enough...

Perhaps I can get some better pictures tonight of the seams, but I think I am going to need something. 

This may be a stupid question (please forgive me, I am by no means an experienced wood worker) but wouldn't the paint (1 coat of primer and two coats of final) almost "hold" in the filler? 

Any other thoughts out there?


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

The wood filler I have used (in my limited experience) has been rather rigid. You'd need something flexible I think


----------



## tjbingha (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks - I guess I never thought the wood would expand and contract that much to knock the filler out of place. 

Anyone ever use that DAP Plastic wood? This sounds like something that is probably not going to work but who knows, maybe that is a little more flexible.


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

It may not fall out completely, but it will probably crack along the lines.


----------



## tjbingha (Nov 28, 2012)

Here are some pics of the finished sanded product prior to paint. Hopefully will get primer on this Wed. Didn't have tons of time to work on it this weekend but got all the slats on and the piece sanded down.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks better each time I come back to this thread.


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thomas, That is totally cool!! 

I had a little girl so everything "had" to be Disney princess related. Would love to have done Seuss. 

If you have issues with the books on the shelves they make book ends for the working masses that are clear kind of like these below. You could put the little rubber stoppers on them to stop them from sliding.

Cant wait to see it painted.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Bookend-B...284?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ce0deac74


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Along with the clear bookends, you could use a strip of the rubberized shelf liner like they use in kitchen drawers to keep things from sliding around. You could cut it the length of the shelf, but just 3" or 4" wide so that it isn't as visible yet still keeps the books or toys from sliding.

Thanks for the update pictures Thomas. It's looking great!


----------



## Jumper1911 (Dec 16, 2020)

tjbingha said:


> My wife (who I will refer to as "Jess") has commissioned me, free of charge, to build her a Dr. Seuss bookshelf so that she can complete her dream of having a Dr. Seuss bedroom for my 15th month old son. She is very "theme" oriented and b/c we have Dr. Seuss sheets for his crib we need to make sure the whole house matches those sheets. Anyway, I digress.
> 
> I looked online for a while for plans but there really were not "plans" that were readily available, at least that I found. A few "PM me and I will sell you the plans" but none really out there for me to just follow. Also, some of the designs were not what we were looking for. Jess found a few pics of the Dr. Seuss bookshelf she liked (someone built it on lumberjocks.com) and we purchased the material and it was time to go.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jumper1911 (Dec 16, 2020)

[QUOTE="Jumper1911, post: 6361700, member: 

Could u please email me those plans for the beetle juice bookshelf? [email protected] thank u


----------

